# Cypripedium formosanum



## rudy.maex (May 21, 2021)

Two years ago, snails devoured the fresh shoots. 
Last year, they were destroyed by late frost.
This year I got at least one flower. Hopefully more next year....


----------



## abax (May 21, 2021)

Very nice flower. Have you tried Diotomaceous Earth to keep snails and slugs away 
from your plants?


----------



## rudy.maex (May 31, 2021)

Did not know Diatomaceous Earthe was being used to keep snails and slugs away. 
I'll keep it mind. Fortunately, we have'nt had too many of them this year.
Possibly because of the unseasonable cold weather during most of the spring out here.


----------



## Ray (May 31, 2021)

It really needs to be the sharp-shelled horticultural grade. The finer stuff they sell for filtration is less "spikey". so doesn't work as well.


----------



## TropiCool (Jun 1, 2021)

Ray said:


> It really needs to be the sharp-shelled horticultural grade. The finer stuff they sell for filtration is less "spikey". so doesn't work as well.


Does it still work after it gets wet?


----------



## Ray (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes.

Diatomaceous earth is almost pure silicon dioxide. It is a mechanical barrier with lots of spikes.


----------

